
YakShaving:  I totally "invented" airtime 2 years ago - yakshaving
http://yakshaving.net/a-targeted-chatroulette-for-my-linkedin-facebook-friend-network-to-get-back-in-touch/
======
evanjacobs
Something something "ideas are cheap" something something "all that matters is
execution"

~~~
yakshaving
Yep yep :) Totally obligatory. I used the title as linkbait, admittedly.

I'm not sure if I really get that the idea is really worth $33M in funding. I
saw it more of a cool side project that I'd use.

In fact, I don't particularly like Airtime's execution. I'd have done it
pretty differently. If they're curious to know how, they can ask me :)

~~~
pbreit
> the idea is really worth $33M in funding

The idea is not worth $33m. The execution, over time, is what might be. The
thousands of ideas that were considered, discarded and the hundreds that made
it into the current offering are worth close to $0.

------
Aloisius
It should be noted that airtime has been in development over 2 years so...

~~~
yakshaving
Sure did take 'em a long time and a lot of money huh?

